# بضاعتي بالصور



## الشماليه (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*منشر غسيل وعلاقه للملابس *
*120 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*صابون غسيل اليدين على شكل فواكة...*
*5 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*النبتة العجيبة *
*5 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*ممسحة الشامواه ( العجيبة )*
*15 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*حامل الاكياس 1*
*5 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*حامل الاكياس 2*
*5 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*فوطة التمسيح *
*15 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*غلاف حمايه الريموت*
*5 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*جهاز الصابون الاوتوماتيكي*
*40 ريال سعودي*
[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*اليد اللاقطة *
*15 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*الميزان الألكتروني *
*40 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*نافورة العود *
*80 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*صائد الذباب *
*15 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*القاعدة المتحركة*
*10 ريال سعودي*

[URL="http://www.alfrashamall.com/vb/"]

[/URL]
*مقص الليزر*
*10 ريال سعودي*


----------

